# Mini Excavator Purchase



## NewSchool (Jan 8, 2012)

We have always rented excavators as needed in the past.

Now we have a long term project that will possibly warrant purchase of a machine.

How many hours would be "too many" on a used machine?

We are interested in something in the 305 size.

Any other recommendations on owning equipment?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Are you OldSchool's offspring??


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Mr. Biz recently went through the motions of purchasing a mini, I'm positive he would be willing to share some advice.


----------



## Sewer Saint (May 5, 2012)

NewSchool said:


> We have always rented excavators as needed in the past.
> 
> Now we have a long term project that will possibly warrant purchase of a machine.
> 
> ...


Long Answer: Yes, I recommend owning equipment
Short Answer: Take a look at the long answer!

So what questions do you have? Caterpillar 305s are great for general work and you can usually get a solid, used one for under $65,000.

Make sure you have a flatbed trailer for transport and make sure you have a good "dump" truck to tow it as the spoil pile often cannot get backfilled in due to code.

Find a solid mechanic and find an affordable hydraulic line repair place so you can do repairs of the lift systems if needed.

I have a couple 308s, 2 316s and just upgraded to a 336d for the big jobs.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Will said:


> Are you OldSchool's offspring??


stop picking on my Son


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I ended up with a Kubota U15. Pperfect for our needs. 

1K hours became the cutoff point mainly because everything I saw over that was too beat up. 

Check the condition of the tracks and drive motors. Most minis should be tight enough to crawl out of almost any spot. 

The swing gear is one of the most expensive repairs. Finding a unit that is tight when starting and stopping the cab is crucial. If that is loose it better be a cheap tractor. 

In general I would stay under 800 hours and pay 1/2 of the new price or less. 

Bought mine at 825 hours and well under 1/2 of a new one. That included the trailer with new tires, new teeth (satan's dentures), and new tracks.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We have several minis. Believe it or not our yanmar is my favorite. All I can say is cheap insurance. Make sure you keep her greased or you will be rebushing sooner then you want. Also invest in a good fuel tank with a changeable filter. Dirty fuel cans and 5 gallon cans can get contaminated and play hell on your pumps and injectors.


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

we own a cat 305cr great machine.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Spend a lot of my days in a Kubota KX 121-3. Fact is I've worn out one seat already.


----------

